# Close under 4000 today?



## GreatPig (15 April 2005)

It's sitting in the low 4000s as I write, according to the NAB site. Will it close under 4000 or perhaps recover a little at closing?

I'm guessing it might just manage to close on or above 4000.

Cheers,
GP

:bricks1:


----------



## Jay-684 (15 April 2005)

currently at 3993, not looking good

what are peoples opinions of where the market will go now? Level out, rise or fall like a stone?

Also, how have people gone the last few days? I've lost around 3.5% the last 2 days 

thinking of selling a fair chunk of stocks sometime soon. Hopefully the market will go up tomorrow


----------



## GreatPig (15 April 2005)

Looking at the XAO chart, with another line down to below 4000 today, it looks to me like it might still have a way to go.

If it does keep falling, I'm wondering if it will halt at the longer term trend line just above 3800 or keep going.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## TjamesX (15 April 2005)

I don't know a lot about technicals, but it really didn't seem to put up much of a fight for 4000  , so i suppose that may be a bad sign.

Fundamentally speaking for Aus, I don't think this is it. The boom we've seen hasn't been built on speculation, it has been built on profits - and I don't think they will change just yet. BUT the overriding factor is the US, if its market tanks - there's not much anyone can do, Aus will go as well.

I am definitly at a turning point with regards to my holdings, I currently have about 45% shares and 55% cash after selling a lot a couple of weeks ago, the shares that I do hold are pretty defensive (bar one). I am questioning whether to sell the lot and wait, if this is it and we are lead down by the US, I think it will take a while to play out.

can i borrow someones crystal ball???

TJ


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (16 April 2005)

Hi TJ..

What do you consider a defensive stock


----------



## WaySolid (16 April 2005)

Well you can always short the SPI if you want to hedge.


----------



## clowboy (16 April 2005)

Waysolid,

I was reading up on that in this months Shares Mag,

Anychance you can elabirate on shorting the SPI.

Ie how one would go about doing so.

Thanks


----------



## TjamesX (16 April 2005)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> Hi TJ..
> 
> What do you consider a defensive stock




Well I hold shares in a couple of LIC's which don't tend to take such a dive because currently they are both trading below their NTA. I think my ARG shares were actually up  a few cents at some point during Friday when the rest of the market was falling pretty bad. They tend to be a lot less volatile - so you don't see the big rises/falls, but in the long term if the market keeps going then nothing can help them either - that is why selling out of all could be on the cards.

TJ


----------



## WaySolid (21 April 2005)

clowboy said:
			
		

> Waysolid,
> 
> I was reading up on that in this months Shares Mag,
> 
> ...



The method I was thinking of was to sell SPI contracts (1 point = $25), you can do this through a futures broker. Perhaps there are better methods depending on your individual situation however.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 May 2007)

Interesting to note some opinions from back at the start of the run up in 2004.



Jay-684 said:


> currently at 3993, not looking good, what are peoples opinions of where the market will go now? Level out, rise or fall like a stone?
> 
> Also, how have people gone the last few days? I've lost around 3.5% the last 2 days
> 
> thinking of selling a fair chunk of stocks sometime soon. Hopefully the market will go up tomorrow.






TjamesX said:


> I am definitly at a turning point with regards to my holdings, I currently have about 45% shares and 55% cash after selling a lot a couple of weeks ago, the shares that I do hold are pretty defensive (bar one). I am questioning whether to sell the lot and wait, if this is it and we are lead down by the US, I think it will take a while to play out.
> 
> can i borrow someones crystal ball???






clowboy said:


> I was reading up on that in this months Shares Mag,
> 
> Anychance you can elabirate on shorting the SPI.
> 
> Ie how one would go about doing so.




Crystal balls are on loan at 25% per annum.


----------



## numbercruncher (4 June 2012)

Good-morning Campers


----------



## Starcraftmazter (4 June 2012)

Just wanted to point out how well gold stocks are doing today


----------



## jank (4 June 2012)

Gold is just a hedge, nothing else.


----------

